# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κατασκευη ηχειων

## chris14

Θελω να κατασκευασω δυο ηχεια 80 ή 100 watt στα 8Ω.Ξερετε τις διαστασεις που θα πρεπει να ειναι η καμπινα και τι αλλο χρειαζομαι?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## sv9cvk

Κοιτα εδω αν θες καποια βοηθεια εδω ειμαστε
Χρηστος
http://www.sv9cvk.gr/Loudspeakers.htm

----------


## thanos

υπαρχουν και προγραμματακια για αυτη τη δουλεια (πχ boxplot)...

----------


## PCMan

Όταν ρωτούσα εγώ κανείς δεν ήξερε, τώρα τα μάθατε ξαφνικά?

----------


## sv9cvk

PCman δεν καταλαβα μας κανεις παρατηρηση????
Μηπως εχουμε προηγουμενα και δεν το ξερω?????????????????
Αν καταλαβες καλα εδω ζηταμε κατι και δεν το απαιτουμε 
Αν και δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να δικαιολογηθω ουτε εγω ουτε κανεις αλλος 
δεν ετυχε να διαβασω το μηνημα σου αν το διαβαζα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα σου απαντουσα (αν ειχα μια απαντηση σε αυτο που ρωτησες) οπως και στον φιλο τον chris14.
Αν ειναι δυνατον  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## itta-vitta

πληροφορίες για την κατασκευή ηχείων :

http://www.trueaudio.com/st_index.htm 

http://www.ht-audio.com/basics.htm 

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/cons_cabinets.html 

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/cons_structure.html

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/construction.html

http://www.trueaudio.com/st_trade.htm

http://www.ishtek.com/spkr_basics.htm

http://www.trueaudio.com/st_steth.htm
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Προγράμματα για σχεδίαση μελέτη και υπολογισμό καμπινών και ηχείων.

http://www.audua.com Speaker Workshop Freeware

http://www.trueaudio.com 

http://www.ht-audio.com

----------


## chris14

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!
Συντομα θα δειτε φωτογραφιες.

----------


## itta-vitta

Πήγαινε σε κάποιο κατάστημα που πουλάει μεγάφωνα και ζήτησε να δεις τα μεγάφωνα φουλ ρέιντζ της Φόστεξ. Στη συσκευσία περιέχεται και ένα σχέδιο με κατασκευή ηχείων. Εύκολη κατασκευή. Σου προτείνω να τα κατασκευάσεις. Θα εκπλαγείες από την ποιότητα του ήχου.

----------


## chris14

Απο τιμη τι λεει;

----------


## PCMan

> PCman δεν καταλαβα μας κανεις παρατηρηση????
> Μηπως εχουμε προηγουμενα και δεν το ξερω?????????????????
> Αν καταλαβες καλα εδω ζηταμε κατι και δεν το απαιτουμε 
> Αν και δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να δικαιολογηθω ουτε εγω ουτε κανεις αλλος 
> δεν ετυχε να διαβασω το μηνημα σου αν το διαβαζα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα σου απαντουσα (αν ειχα μια απαντηση σε αυτο που ρωτησες) οπως και στον φιλο τον chris14.
> Αν ειναι δυνατον



Δεν απαίτησα απο κάποιον κάτι, ούτε είναι υποχρεομένος κάποιος να απαντήσει σε κάτι που ρωτάω και ούτε απαντάω σε εσένα συγκεκριμένα ούτε σε κανέναν. Γενικά το λέω. Όποιος ξέρει κάτι, άν θέλει το λέει.
Είναι άσχημο και υποτιμητικό όμως να ρωτάει κάποιος επανηλλημένα κάτι τόσες φορές το ίδιο πράγμα και να μην απαντάει κανείς. Το συζητάμε και εδώ http://hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5618.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Απο τιμη τι λεει;



Δεν θυμάμαι. Τα κατασκεύασε ένας φίλος.

----------


## sv9cvk

> Είναι άσχημο και υποτιμητικό όμως να ρωτάει κάποιος επανηλλημένα κάτι τόσες φορές το ίδιο πράγμα και να μην απαντάει κανείς. Το συζητάμε και εδώ http://hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5618.



Νικο εδω θα συμφωνησω αλλα ελα στην θεση μας και διαβασε τι εγραψες , με τι υφος το εγραψες και μετα σκεψου μηπως το λες σε λαθος τοπο , λαθος χρονο και σε λαθος ανθρωπους  :Question:   μηπως λεω!!!!!
Και εδω θα το τελειωσω δεν αξιζει να το συνεχισω δεν υπαρχει λογος βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος
Χρηστος

----------


## PCMan

Χρήστο όντως φαίνεται λίγο..κάπως, αλλά αυτό μου ήρθε και αυτό έγραψα..
Τεσπα, ούτε εγώ θα το συνεχίσω άλλο  :Smile:

----------


## hlektrologos000

λιγη θεωρια για ηχεια στα ελληνικα    http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=11446

και γενικα ενδιαφερον site ...

----------


## vasilllis

Kαλησπερα
δεν βλεπω να τσουλαει καθολου η κατασκευη ,γιατι αραγε?
Αν καια κακος καιρος αποφασισα να αναβαθμισω λιγο το αισχρο και απαισιο ηχοσυστημα που εχω.(ενα home cinema toy κιλου,με 5 ηχεια τυπου κουτι pummaro) .
An και αδαης ειπα για να κανω μια κατασκευη,σιγουρα το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο οτι τωρα.Το  butget πολυ χαμηλο ,αξιζει ομως η κατασκευη η να καταληξω σε κατι τετοιο? http://www.antoniou24.gr/p.Zeygos-Ic...0F.503016.html
Αρχικα σκεφτηκα την κατασκευη ηχειου fullrange.Το κοστος ,ακομα και για το πιο φτηνο που βρηκα(καπου εκει θα επαιζα) ειναι περιπου στα 20€ μονο το μεγαφωνο(φανταζομαι τετοιας ποιοτητας θα ειναι και τα koda).Aξιζει λετε η προσπαθεια? η να παω στη πεπατημενη φτηνιαρικη λυση?
Για να λυθει και η απορια επελεξα fullrange ,Επειδη απαιτουνται λιγοτερες γνωσεις,για παντρεμα μεγαφωνων επιλογη κροςοβερ,σε αντιθεση με το φουλ,οπου το μυστικο κρυβεται στξην κατασκευη καλης καμπινας..

----------


## AKHS

Σίγουρα αξίζει τον κόπο αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για σωστές ξυλουργικές εργασίες δηλαδή μηχανήματα χώρος και λίγες γνώσεις , σχέδια θα βρεις πολλά στο διαδίκτυο ακόμα και εδώ μέσα

----------


## vasilllis

> Σίγουρα αξίζει τον κόπο αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για σωστές ξυλουργικές εργασίες δηλαδή μηχανήματα χώρος και λίγες γνώσεις , σχέδια θα βρεις πολλά στο διαδίκτυο ακόμα και εδώ μέσα



Με την ξυλεια θα το παλεψω.
Με τα σχεδια εχω βρει πολλα.θα προτιμουσαν σαν πρωτη κατασκευη να κανω ενα fullrange..
Εχω βρει σχεδια τα παντα.αξιζει λες ο κοπος η να παιδευτω σε διδρομο?

----------

